# How would you translate this sentence?



## FlyingBird

*'How would you *translate this sentence*'


*someone can please translate sentence above?

How to say 'how would you' in turkish?


Bu cümleyi nasıl tercüme edersiniz?
is it correct?


----------



## shafaq

Yes! But "Bu cümleyi nasıl tercüme ederdiniz?" is more correct.


----------



## Gemmenita

FlyingBird said:


> *'How would you *translate this sentence*'
> 
> 
> *someone can please translate sentence above?
> 
> How to say 'how would you' in turkish?
> 
> 
> Bu cümleyi nasıl tercüme edersiniz?
> is it correct?




To translate= çevirmek
How do you ...? = Bu cümleyi nasıl çevirirsiniz?
How would you...? = Bu cümleyi nasıl çevirirdiniz?


----------



## ancalimon

So, how would you differentiate between these two in Turkish?

How would you have translated this sentence.
How would you translate this sentence.


I think "Bu cümleyi nasıl çevirirsiniz" is a better translation of "how would you translate this sentence".


----------



## FlyingBird

İ tought 'çevirmek' mean 'to turn / rotate'?

Also what 'tercüme' mean then?


----------



## ancalimon

FlyingBird said:


> İ tought 'çevirmek' mean 'to turn / rotate'?
> 
> Also what 'tercüme' mean then?



yes Turkish is a such a language that a verb may mean many different things.

"Tercüme etmek" is an Arabic loan in Turkish meaning "to translate".


----------



## FlyingBird

çevirmek=to turn / to rotate

so when someone say 'bu cümleyi çevirebilir misin?' is it possible that it mean very literally 'can you turn this sentence?'

To turn from english to turkish = İngilizce'den Türkçe'ye çevirmek

althought in english it sound weird, but is this maybe very literally translation?


----------



## murattug

FlyingBird said:


> çevirmek=to turn / to rotate
> 
> so when someone say 'bu cümleyi çevirebilir misin?' is it possible that it mean very literally 'can you turn this sentence?'


no it is not possible. 
Sentences can't turn in Turkish
to use "çevirmek" instead of "tercüme etmek" is new and modern.



FlyingBird said:


> To turn from english to turkish = İngilizce'den Türkçe'ye çevirmek
> althought in english it sound weird, but is this maybe very literally translation?



no it is meaningless.

Another point is we may use "döndürmek" for translate "to turn/to rotate"


----------



## ouzhantekin

"Çevirmek" is used connotatively here. And since it is a language that you are pointing to, there should be no place for a misunderstanding.

to translate = çevirmek (modern Turkish) /tercüme etmek (old Turkish - old but very commonly used)


----------

